# New guides



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. Today I was on the pier fishing with my new king rod that I got from Broxsons. I've had it for about a month now and I began to notice that my line was getting really frayed. It had all the mono bunched up in some places and pulled on the line and it snapped immediately. I was wondering how much it would cost to get my guides taken off, then replaced with new metal ones at Broxsons. Thanks in advance, tight lines!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Guide Replacement*



Barracuda said:


> Hey guys, Cuda here. Today I was on the pier fishing with my new king rod that I got from Broxsons. I've had it for about a month now and I began to notice that my line was getting really frayed. It had all the mono bunched up in some places and pulled on the line and it snapped immediately. I was wondering how much it would cost to get my guides taken off, then replaced with new metal ones at Broxsons. Thanks in advance, tight lines!


I'd take it back to Broxson and show it to them. Any guide should last more than a month.

They'll probably make it right! JMHO C2


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> I'd take it back to Broxson and show it to them. Any guide should last more than a month.
> 
> They'll probably make it right! JMHO C2


.x2


----------

